# Deutsche Rechtschreibung einen/einem, es ist zum haareraufen.



## vfxworld (22. Juli 2016)

Hey,

ich weiß nicht wo das hier reinpasst und generell juckt mich Rechtschreibung etc eigentlich gar nicht so sehr, über seit/seid sehe ich regelmäßig ohne Probleme hinweg (auch wenn das eines der störenderen Dinge ist), aber neuerlich kommt mir immer öfter das Problem mit einen/einem etc unter. Ich würde den Thread nicht aufmachen, wenn ich nicht in den letzten Tagen von drei oder vier verschiedenen Supportmitarbeitern unterschiedlicher Unternehmen genau das lesen musste. Allesamt mit deutschen Namen+Nachnamen, ich finde es ist echt zum haareraufen. Hier mal einige Beispiele, nur die Stelle um die es geht, ohne Namen und ohne Unternehmen, will ja niemandem ans Bein pinkeln:

"unter folgenden Link:"  -_-
Der gleiche Mitarbeiter in einer anderen Mail: "Unter folgenden Link:" -> scheint also kein versehen gewesen zu sein.

Anderes Unternehmen:
"Nur auf einen Server können Sie XXX benutzen." Damit es nicht zu deutlich wird und Rückschlüsse auf das Unternehmen gezogen werden können, hab ich das Produkt durch XXX ersetzt. 

Anderes Unternehmen:
"durch ein technischen Fehler." 

Anderes Unternehmen:
"von einen autorisierten [...] Unternehmen"

Sorry, aber das musste jetzt sein. Wie gesagt ich bin ja nicht pingelig, aber es ist ein komisches Gefühl, wenn antworten vom Support großer Unternehmen zum Teil an zweitklassige Youtubekommentare von Grundschülern erinnern. 

Soll eigentlich ein Fun Thread werden, habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## tdi-fan (22. Juli 2016)

Stört mich auch, schlimmer finde ich aber die Verwechslung von "wen" und "wenn" sowie ""den" und "denn", schrecklich...


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2016)

Ohje, wenn wir da anfangen gibts heutzutage kein Halten mehr.

Solche Dinge wie "durch ein technischen Fehler" sind noch einfacher zu überlesen als die Horden von Leuten die noch immer den Unterschied zwischen "das" und "dass" und "seid" und "seit" nicht kennen, die ständig den Dativ verwenden wo ein Genitiv hingehören würde "haben die den Ronaldo vom Feld gestellt!!" (statt "des Feldes verwiesen") und die Wörter steigern die nicht steigerbar sind (gern genommen "das Einzigste").

Von Dingen, die alleine Inhaltlich kompletter Schwachsinn sind wie das beliebte "macht Sinn" (was nur ein Übersetzungsfehler aus dem englischen "makes sense" ist, Dinge können keinen Sinn machen, sie können ihn nur haben oder nicht haben...) mal ganz zu schweigen. 

Und jetzt sagt nicht ich wäre pingelig - wäre ich das müsste man monieren, dass man "haareraufen" nicht zusammen schreibt sondern es "Haare raufen" heißt (und in meinem Post hier sicherlich auch noch Dinge zu bemängeln wären).


----------



## azzih (22. Juli 2016)

Willkommen im Niedriglohn-Paradies Deutschland. Guck dir halt mal an, was hier mittlerweile für "normale" Jobs (also Ausbildung vorausgesetzt) gezahlt wird und Servicemitarbeiter sind oft sogar nur Aushilfen.
Das ich für 1600/1700€Brutto nicht die besten Leute bekomme und diese auch nicht unbedingt super motiviert sind jeden Furz ihrer 10000 Mails am Tag genau zu kontrollieren, sollte klar sein...

Mich stören Rechtschreibfehler nicht wirklich. Wirkt halt für ein Unternehmen schnell unseriös, aber da sind wir wieder bei dem Thema wie viel dem Unternehmen seine Support Mitarbeiter wert sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2016)

Tja, und in den Führungspositionen macht man dann Zeitmanagement-Schulungen in denen einem eingebleut wird, dass frei nach Pareto 80% ausreichend seien und man nicht jede Mail 3x korrekturlesen soll.
Macht sich übrigens super gut wenn der Dozent einfach nicht verstehen will (oder kann?) dass es Jobs gibt in denen 99,8% korrekt nunmal Totalausfall bedeutet (und nein, ich bin kein Chirurg^^).


----------



## vfxworld (22. Juli 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und jetzt sagt nicht ich wäre pingelig - wäre ich das müsste man monieren, dass man "haareraufen" nicht zusammen schreibt sondern es "Haare raufen" heißt (und in meinem Post hier sicherlich auch noch Dinge zu bemängeln wären).



Ja, ich bin auch kein Rechtschreibgenie, arbeite aber auch nicht dort, wo es darauf ankommt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2016)

Naja, auf Rechtschreibung kommst bei mir auch nicht an (falls das so rübergekommen ist), aber es gibt nunmal Arbeitsbereiche wo das Ergebnis zwingend perfekt sein muss, egal welcher Aufwand dafür notwendig ist.

Nur ists bei 99% aller Jobs nunmal beinahe egal ob das Ziel zu 100 oder doch nur zu 95 oder weniger % erreicht wird. Und diese Dinge spiegeln sich meiner Meinung nach auch im Alltag und eben der Rechtschreibung wieder. Die Leute bemerken, dass sie auch bekommen was sie wollen wenn ihre Rechtschreibung bescheiden ist. Schade ist nur, dass sich das auf viele andere Lebensbereiche überträgt. Das muss nicht zwingend schlecht sein (Überexaktheit ist nicht immer toll, Pareto funktioniert ja meist schon), aber manchmal nervts mich schon^^


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Juli 2016)

Nicht umsonst wurde ein Buch verfasst, das sich mit der Thematik beschäftigt. Es geht hier übrigens nicht um Rechtschreibung, sondern um Grammatik. ^^
Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod: Amazon.de: Bastian Sick: Bucher

Als wäre es nicht schlimm genug, dass die Menschen den Genitiv nicht beherrschen, ersetzt der Akkusativ bereits den Dativ.
Am lustigsten finde ich, dass man manchmal bei der Verwendung des Präteritums, Plusquamperfekts oder Futur II angeschaut wird, als hätte man einen an der Waffel. Da erdreisten sich manche sogar und meinten, sie müssten einen korrigieren.
Die Rede ist hier übrigens nicht von irgendwelchen Handwerkern, sondern von Studenten. 

Für jeden Schrott braucht man Abitur oder demnächst einen Hochschulabschluss, weil das Bildungsniveau massiv abnimmt. Das merkt man auch am allgemeinen Sprachniveau.
Wie lange es noch dauert, bis wir uns wieder wie Affen unterhalten werden?
Uhhhh uhhh, aaahhhhh! Ahhhh ahhhh ahhhh!


----------



## azzih (22. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Für jeden Schrott braucht man Abitur oder demnächst einen Hochschulabschluss, weil das Bildungsniveau massiv abnimmt. Das merkt man auch am allgemeinen Sprachniveau.
> Wie lange es noch dauert, bis wir uns wieder wie Affen unterhalten werden?
> Uhhhh uhhh, aaahhhhh! Ahhhh ahhhh ahhhh!



Das ist Quatsch, das Bildungsniveau war noch nie so hoch wie heute. Das, was man heutzutage in Mathe in der Oberstufe lernt, hatte man früher erst im Studium. Auch lernen heute viele Schüler zwei Fremdsprachen, früher konntest du froh sein wenn die Leute sich in Hochdeutsch artikulieren konnten und nicht nur irgendeinen Hinterwäldler-Dialekt sprachen. Dieses früher war alles besser ist eh meistens falsch und versagt spätestens gegen die harten Fakten.

Dazu ist Sprache im Alltagsgebrauch nichts anderes als ein Werkzeug. Sprich, ich will damit Informationen übertragen und nicht hochgeschwollene Reden in Futur2 halten. Das wiederum kann in der Literatur ihren Platz haben. Dazu kommt das Sprachen sich ändern: Ein Blick in die deutsche Sprachgeschichte zeigt ganz klar wie stark dies der Fall war und ist. Warum soll die deutsche Sprache in Zukunft nicht auch anders klingen? Das mag für uns ältere komisch sein, ist aber im Grunde ein normaler Vorgang.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Juli 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch, das Bildungsniveau war noch nie so hoch wie heute. Das, was man heutzutage in Mathe in der Oberstufe lernt, hatte man früher erst im Studium. Auch lernen heute viele Schüler zwei Fremdsprachen, früher konntest du froh sein wenn die Leute sich in Hochdeutsch artikulieren konnten und nicht nur irgendeinen Hinterwäldler-Dialekt sprachen. Dieses früher war alles besser ist eh meistens falsch und versagt spätestens gegen die harten Fakten.


Harte Fakten... Dass ich nicht lache. Die Frage ist, was man hier als "früher" ansieht.
Mein Vater ging über 20 Jahre vor mir zur Schule und hatte so viele Dinge in unteren Stufen gelernt, die bei mir auf dem Gymnasium erst später kamen.

Befrage heutige Abiturienten doch zu bestimmten politischen oder geschichtlichen Zusammenhängen. Du wirst ernüchtert sein. 



azzih schrieb:


> Dazu ist Sprache im Alltagsgebrauch nichts anderes als ein Werkzeug. Sprich, ich will damit Informationen übertragen und nicht hochgeschwollene Reden in Futur2 halten. Das wiederum kann in der Literatur ihren Platz haben. Dazu kommt das Sprachen sich ändern: Ein Blick in die deutsche Sprachgeschichte zeigt ganz klar wie stark dies der Fall war und ist. Warum soll die deutsche Sprache in Zukunft nicht auch anders klingen? Das mag für uns ältere komisch sein, ist aber im Grunde ein normaler Vorgang.


Nun ist die Verwendung des Futur II schon hochgeschwollen, aha. Es geht nicht darum, dass die Sprache sich ändert. Es ist ebenso ein harter Fakt, dass das allgemeine Sprachniveau absinkt. Übrigens nicht nur in Deutschland. Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie Amis sich unterhalten... Das wird uns bald erwarten.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch, das Bildungsniveau war noch nie so hoch wie heute. Das, was man heutzutage in Mathe in der Oberstufe lernt, hatte man früher erst im Studium. Auch lernen heute viele Schüler zwei Fremdsprachen, früher konntest du froh sein wenn die Leute sich in Hochdeutsch artikulieren konnten und nicht nur irgendeinen Hinterwäldler-Dialekt sprachen. Dieses früher war alles besser ist eh meistens falsch und versagt spätestens gegen die harten Fakten.



Ich bin Ausbilder und das Bildungssystem ist für den Arsch. Von wegen, dass das Niveau heute hoch ist. 
Die Schüler sollten erst mal richtig Deutsch lernen, eher sie sich mit einer Fremdsprache beschäftigen, die sie dann auch nicht richtig können.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Befrage heutige Abiturienten doch zu bestimmten politischen oder geschichtlichen Zusammenhängen. Du wirst ernüchtert sein.



Befrage doch damalige Abiturienten auf Basis ihres damaligen Wissensstandes zu anderen politischen oder geschichtlichen Zusammenhängen (die damals schon in der Schule hätten auftauchen können, was damals wie heute nur auf einen winzigen Bruchteil der relevanten Themen zutraf/zutrifft). 
Upps, geht nicht. Schade, damit ist deine Argumentation schlicht auf eine empirisch nicht überprüfbare, subjektive Meinungsäußerung zusammengeschrumpft.


----------



## Jimiblu (22. Juli 2016)

Was mich viel mehr nervt ist, wenn ich lese: Ich habe diese Mail an Herr X weitergeleitet...Herrn! Es heißt an Herrn X...


----------



## azzih (22. Juli 2016)

Das mit den politischen Zusammenhängen hat man aber noch nie in der Schule gelernt, zumindest nicht mehr als rudimentär. Das Ding ist halt, das heute viele auch meiner Generation (ca. Ende 20iger Anfang 30iger) politisch einfach komplett desinteressiert sind, was ich selbst auch sehr schade finde. Wenn ich keine Nachrichten verfolge, keine Artikel lese oder wenigstens mal ne Doku schaue, wie will ich dann politisch und gesellschaftlich interessiert sein? Das brauch man nicht aufs Bildungssystem schieben, sondern ist eher ein gesellschaftliches Problem.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin Ausbilder und das Bildungssystem ist für den Arsch. Von wegen, dass das Niveau heute hoch ist.
> Die Schüler sollten erst mal richtig Deutsch lernen, eher sie sich mit einer Fremdsprache beschäftigen, die sie dann auch nicht richtig können.


Warum? Das ergibt keinen Sinn? Man kann sehr wohl zwei Sprachen gleichzeitig lernen. 

Die deutsche Sprache ist eine komplizierte Sprache, und deswegen bin ich nicht so pingelig was Rechtschreibfehler oder kleine Grammatikfehler anbelangt. Aber es kommt auch darauf an, was man gerade liest. 
Was mich aber am meisten stört ist dieses "wo", das ist einfach nur falsch und hört sich dämlich an. Dieses kleine Wort wird meines Erachtens meist dann genutzt, wenn der Schreiberling die Pronomen nicht ganz durchblickt hat. Und das Einzigste hasse ich auch.

Allerdings habe ich auch nichts dagegen, dass sich die Sprache verändert, denn das ist auch gut so und ganz nebenbei völlig natürlich.


----------



## Laudian (22. Juli 2016)

Als Rewe eingeführt hat, dass man an der Kasse Bargeld abheben kann, lief auch immer der folgende Spruch durch die Lautsprecher:



			
				Rewe schrieb:
			
		

> Sparen sie sich den Weg zum Geldautomat!



Da hätte ich mir jedes Mal die Haare ausreißen können -.-

Leider können auch die Werbetexter kein Deutsch...


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Das Ding ist halt, das heute viele auch meiner Generation (ca. Ende 20iger Anfang 30iger) politisch einfach komplett desinteressiert sind, was ich selbst auch sehr schade finde.



Ich würde mich mal weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und sagen der größte Teil der Jungen Bevölkerung ist keineswegs politikverdrossen. Sie sind Politikerverdrossen und Systemverdrossen. Das ist ein Unterschied.
Klar gehen heutzutage kaum mehr junge Menschen zur Wahl im Vergleich zu früher. Weil sie nicht mehr das Gefühl haben eine Wahl zu haben.
Alle parteien predigen bis auf Detailausnahmen den selben Kram, Politiker ändern Stündlich ihre Meinung im Wind, einen echten Einfluss hat der Bürger abseits weniger Ausnahmen schon lange nicht mehr.

Es wäre ein Wunder wenn sich die Leute für so ein System interessieren würden. 

Das Interesse ist nur dann da, wenn eine Entscheidung die Einzelperson massiv beeinträchtigt - aber die paar Einzelpersonen können daran dann nichts ändern.

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema... auch wenn wir in der RuKa sind? :ugla:


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (22. Juli 2016)

Ich kann Dich verstehen, mich nervt sowas auch. Vor allem Fehler bei (m)ein/(m)einem.
Liest man auch hier im Forum häufig (Habe Probleme mit mein Computer) 

Da frage ich mich echt, ob die im echten Leben auch so sprechen. Fehler wie Lizens, seit/seid, dass/das usw sind eigentlich schon StandarT 

Genauso schlimm finde ich aber das Deppenapostroph und DAS sieht man wirklich an jeder Ecke. Auch bei großen Unternehmen. Zumindest da sollte man doch erwarten, dass es mal jemandem auffällt.

Was ist das nur für 1 life?

Btw: Ein Bekannter vor zig Jahren: "Ich muss später noch nach meine Mutter, wegen die Reifen" :kpatsch:


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Juli 2016)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Befrage doch damalige Abiturienten auf Basis ihres damaligen Wissensstandes zu anderen politischen oder geschichtlichen Zusammenhängen (die damals schon in der Schule hätten auftauchen können, was damals wie heute nur auf einen winzigen Bruchteil der relevanten Themen zutraf/zutrifft).
> Upps, geht nicht. Schade, damit ist deine Argumentation schlicht auf eine empirisch nicht überprüfbare, subjektive Meinungsäußerung zusammengeschrumpft.


Schlechter Versuch. Die Moderne wird im Geschichtsunterricht kaum behandelt und an unseren Staatsprinzipien hat sich auch nach der Wiedervereinigung wenig geändert.
Das gilt eigentlich für fast alle Bereiche, die in der historischen Vergangenheit liegen. Primärquellen ändern sich nicht.
Auf dieses ständig relativierende Subjektivgequatsche lasse ich mich hier nicht ein.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Warum? Das ergibt keinen Sinn? Man kann sehr wohl zwei Sprachen gleichzeitig lernen.



Klar kann man zwei oder vier Sprachen lernen, aber die Basis in der Grundschule ist Deutsch und das sollte man den Kindern entsprechend vermitteln, dass sie das auch können.
Dann kannst du gerne eine zweite Sprache dazu nehmen. Aber auch hier sollte man sie gut vermitteln. Das ist mit 2x Fremdsprache in der Woche nicht möglich.
Bei uns in der Firma wird im Büro erwartet, dass man Englisch als Zweitsprache kann. Es muss nicht in schriftlicher Form perfekt sein, aber man muss sich artikulieren können. Daran scheitert es schon häufig.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die deutsche Sprache ist eine komplizierte Sprache, und deswegen bin ich nicht so pingelig was Rechtschreibfehler oder kleine Grammatikfehler anbelangt. Aber es kommt auch darauf an, was man gerade liest.



Klar ist deutsch schwer. Man kann einem Engländer nicht erklären, wieso die Deutsche Sprache drei Artikel und vier Fälle braucht.
Aber ich erwarte, dass ein Brief oder eine Mail korrekt geschrieben wird. Ich kann mir nicht noch einen Lektor einstellen, der die Mails überprüft, bevor sie abgeschickt werden.
Und wenn ich teilweise lese, was da für Bewerbungsschreiben kommen, frage ich mich in der Tat, was man den jungen Leuten eigentlich beigebracht hat?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was mich aber am meisten stört ist dieses "wo", das ist einfach nur falsch und hört sich dämlich an. Dieses kleine Wort wird meines Erachtens meist dann genutzt, wenn der Schreiberling die Pronomen nicht ganz durchblickt hat. Und das Einzigste hasse ich auch.



Was geht?  
Man darf eben die "Straßensprache" nicht mit der "normalen" Sprache vermischen.
Viele machen das aber. Die nutzen dann die gleichen Abkürzungen wie beim Whatsapp tippen.
Echt erschreckend. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich auch nichts dagegen, dass sich die Sprache verändert, denn das ist auch gut so und ganz nebenbei völlig natürlich.



Sprache muss sich verändern, sie muss sich weiter entwickeln und neue Wege beschreiten. Dabei darf das Alte aber nicht außer Acht gelassen werden.
Schlimm finde ich, wenn angelsächsische Sprachgebräuche ins Deutsche einfließen, wie "das macht Sinn", was nun mal falsch ist. 
Aber das wird inzwischen überall so verwendet. Man hat eine direkte Übersetzung einfach so übernommen, anstatt die eigene Sprache zu pflegen.


----------



## Jimiblu (22. Juli 2016)

Meine Großeltern reden immer noch so, sind halt echte Ruhrpott Urgesteine: Dat is dem Ernst Kuzorra seine Frau ihr Stadion!
[emoji1]


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn ich teilweise lese, was da für Bewerbungsschreiben kommen, frage ich mich in der Tat, was man den jungen Leuten eigentlich beigebracht hat?


Bezüglich Rechtschreibung oder Formulierung?
Also dass Schullehrer letzteres nicht auf die Reihe kriegen ist wirklich nichts neues.


Threshold schrieb:


> Sprache muss sich verändern, sie muss sich weiter entwickeln und neue Wege beschreiten. Dabei darf das Alte aber nicht außer Acht gelassen werden.
> Schlimm finde ich, wenn angelsächsische Sprachgebräuche ins Deutsche einfließen, wie "das macht Sinn", was nun mal falsch ist.
> Aber das wird inzwischen überall so verwendet. Man hat eine direkte Übersetzung einfach so übernommen, anstatt die eigene Sprache zu pflegen.


Schlimmer ist der Anglizismus, wenn überall mitten in deutschen Sätzen plötzlich diese versnobt klingenden, englischen Begriffe auftauchen.
Das mag bei Wörtern wie "Profiling" oder Begriffe aus der Informatik ja noch durchgehen (weil es dafür ja häufig keine deutsche Entsprechung gibt) aber wenn dann mit so Wörtern wie "kidswear", "Fullfillment" oder "Moonshine-Tarif" geworben wird, könnte einem die Galle hochkommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn ich teilweise lese, was da für Bewerbungsschreiben kommen, frage ich mich in der Tat, was man den jungen Leuten eigentlich beigebracht hat?



Du meinst den Text unter den Kaffeeflecken? 

Nein im Ernst, stimmt schon. Es gibt durchaus auch sehr gute und vor allem fehlerfreie Bewerbungen. Aber grade bei der Geschichte würde ich doch als Bewerbender dauaf achten, unabhängig vom Inhalt der Bewerbung zumindest formell fehlerfrei zu sein. Das schaffen nach meiner Erfahrung mindestens die Hälfte aller Bewerber nicht. 

Auch immer gerne genommen sind inhaltliche Knaller... ich hatte schon ne Bewerbung wo derjenige in den Kontaktdaten die Mailadresse [vorname.nachname]@klippenpisser.de angegeben hat.


----------



## Laudian (22. Juli 2016)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Dat is dem Ernst Kuzorra seine Frau ihr Stadion!



Daran ist ja auch nichts verkehrt, diese Form stammt letztendlich aus dem Lateinischen und ist in vielen Regionen weit verbreitet. Allerdings sollte man sie nicht in der Schriftsprache verwenden.

Was mich viel mehr stört sind Fehler die dadurch entstehen, dass die jeweiligen Personen grundlegende grammatikalische Konzepte in der 5. Klasse nicht verstanden haben. Und das sind nicht unbedingt Hauptschüler, sondern häufig Abiturienten, von denen ich eigentlich mehr erwarte.


----------



## taks (22. Juli 2016)

In letzter Zeit habe ich mich des öfteren beim Grübeln erwischt ob das wo (^^) ich geschrieben habe in Schriftdeutsch korrekt ist oder nur im Dialekt so verwendet wird.
Das Problem dürfte sein, dass ich in letzter Zeit meist auf Englisch lese und schreibe. 
Wenn ich bedenke, dass jemand den ganzen Tag in Messangern und Socialmedia schreibt und liest bei welchen so gut wie nicht auf die Grammatik geachtet wird dann verwundert es nicht, dass sich Fehler in der Grammatik einschleichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Soll eigentlich ein Fun Thread werden, habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähnliche Fehler hört man neuerdings sogar in der Tagesschau. Die Sprache verfällt....


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Schlechter Versuch. Die Moderne wird im Geschichtsunterricht kaum behandelt und an unseren Staatsprinzipien hat sich auch nach der Wiedervereinigung wenig geändert.
> Das gilt eigentlich für fast alle Bereiche, die in der historischen Vergangenheit liegen. Primärquellen ändern sich nicht.
> Auf dieses ständig relativierende Subjektivgequatsche lasse ich mich hier nicht ein.



Deine Prämissen sind offenkundig recht seltsam.


----------



## Laudian (22. Juli 2016)

taks schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit habe ich mich des öfteren beim Grübeln erwischt ob das wo (^^) ich geschrieben habe in Schriftdeutsch korrekt ist oder nur im Dialekt so verwendet wird.



Gut, da haben ich natürlich einen klaren Vorteil, denn einen Dialekt haben wir hier in Bremen nicht (mehr), bzw. nur einen seeeehr leichten. Ich kann auf jeden Fall nicht bewusst zwischen Dialekt und Hochdeutsch wechseln, sondern spreche immer gleich. Und Plattdeutsch hat zuletzt mein Großvater gesprochen ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Gut, da haben ich natürlich einen klaren Vorteil, denn einen Dialekt haben wir hier in Bremen nicht (mehr), bzw. nur einen seeeehr leichten. Ich kann auf jeden Fall nicht bewusst zwischen Dialekt und Hochdeutsch wechseln, sondern spreche immer gleich. Und Plattdeutsch hat zuletzt mein Großvater gesprochen ^^



Ohje, dann wart mal aufs nächste Mod-Treffen und ich rede mal kurz mit dir wie im Saarland wohl 90% der Leute reden... wenn du nur das Thema erkennst geb ich dirn Bier aus.* 
Aber immerhin wirds deutlich besser über die Zeit. Wo meine großeltern noch so übel reden dass selbst ich nicht immer weiß was sie wollen ists in der jungen generation weistaus üblicher tatsächlich hochdeutsch zu können, auch wenn man nur in den seltensten Fällen seine Wurzeln verschleiern kann.

* Satz auf Dialekt: Do wartschte dannemol ab wemma us mo sejn uffm Treff unn ich so schwätzen wie die Leit bei uus dahemm, wenn de do wäscht wat ich der verzappen krieschte en Beierwasser for nix.


----------



## taks (22. Juli 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> * Satz auf Dialekt: Do wartschte dannemol ab wemma us mo sejn uffm Treff unn ich so schwätzen wie die Leit bei uus dahemm, wenn de do wäscht wat ich der verzappen krieschte en Beierwasser for nix.



I freü mi scho uf es tröffa, abr i ha ko loscht zum so wit in norda z fahra. Wenn mers recht öbrleg wärs a biar wo nünt kostet scho drwärt. Abr i müast zersch jo noch n mod wöra 

edit:
Ich sollte nicht nur den Dialektteil lesen -.-


----------



## Captn (22. Juli 2016)

taks schrieb:


> I freü mi scho uf es tröffa, abr i ha ko loscht zum so wit in norda z fahra. Wenn mers recht öbrleg wärs a biar wo nünt kostet scho drwärt. Abr i müast zersch jo noch n mod wöra
> 
> edit:
> Ich sollte nicht nur den Dialektteil lesen -.-


Sollte ich mir Gedanken machen, wenn ich das verstehe?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist der Anglizismus, wenn überall mitten in deutschen Sätzen plötzlich diese versnobt klingenden, englischen Begriffe auftauchen.
> Das mag bei Wörtern wie "Profiling" oder Begriffe aus der Informatik ja noch durchgehen (weil es dafür ja häufig keine deutsche Entsprechung gibt) aber wenn dann mit so Wörtern wie "kidswear", "Fullfillment" oder "Moonshine-Tarif" geworben wird, könnte einem die Galle hochkommen.



Das merkst du gut, wenn wieder irgendwo sinnlose Stellen geschaffen werden, damit irgendwelche Leute irgendwo geparkt werden können, damit sie nicht herummaulen.
Die werden dann in der Regel immer in angelsächsisch dargestellt.
Und im Supermarkt steht dass das Schild mit "Sale" oder "Weekend sale".


----------



## taks (22. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das merkst du gut, wenn wieder irgendwo sinnlose Stellen geschaffen werden, damit irgendwelche Leute irgendwo geparkt werden können, damit sie nicht herummaulen.
> Die werden dann in der Regel immer in angelsächsisch dargestellt.
> Und im Supermarkt steht dass das Schild mit "Sale" oder "Weekend sale".



Das Schlimmste in die Richtung finde ich immer noch den Pullover


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar kann man zwei oder vier Sprachen lernen, aber die Basis in der Grundschule ist Deutsch und das sollte man den Kindern entsprechend vermitteln, dass sie das auch können.
> Dann kannst du gerne eine zweite Sprache dazu nehmen. Aber auch hier sollte man sie gut vermitteln. Das ist mit 2x Fremdsprache in der Woche nicht möglich.
> Bei uns in der Firma wird im Büro erwartet, dass man Englisch als Zweitsprache kann. Es muss nicht in schriftlicher Form perfekt sein, aber man muss sich artikulieren können. Daran scheitert es schon häufig.


Ist es nun ein Fehler der Schüler oder des Bildungssystems? 
Englisch ist wichtig, sehr wichtig sogar, wie auch bei dir in der Firma ja quasi Voraussetzung. Deswegen sollte man da schon ganz früh anfangen. Man kann sehr wohl mehrere Sprachen unterrichten, und in der Grundschule sind es ohnehin nur einfache Dinge, aber die Schüler sollen einmal damit vertraut werden.
Englisch artikulieren, was bedeutet das? Smalltalk? Business-Englisch? Viel spezifisches Vokabular? Kontakt zu anderen Firmen in Englisch? Die Bandbreite ist sehr groß. Und wie wird das nachgeprüft? Braucht man Zertifikate? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar ist deutsch schwer. Man kann einem Engländer nicht erklären, wieso die Deutsche Sprache drei Artikel und vier Fälle braucht.
> Aber ich erwarte, dass ein Brief oder eine Mail korrekt geschrieben wird. Ich kann mir nicht noch einen Lektor einstellen, der die Mails überprüft, bevor sie abgeschickt werden.
> Und wenn ich teilweise lese, was da für Bewerbungsschreiben kommen, frage ich mich in der Tat, was man den jungen Leuten eigentlich beigebracht hat?


Ja, selbstverständlich, das bestreite ich ja nicht. Ich hab ja geschrieben, dass es vom jeweiligen Anwendungsgebiet abhängt. 
Eine Bürogehilfin in einer Anwaltskanzlei hat auch mal geschrieben "das Urteil wurde gefehlt". Sowas geht halt überhaupt nicht. 
Im Forum, auf Facebook oder sonstwo bin ich nicht pingelig, bei offiziellen Dingen aber sehr wohl. Und im Beruf wirkt es eben arg unprofessionell und ein negatives Urteil wird sehr schnell gefällt, und das zurecht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Was geht?
> Man darf eben die "Straßensprache" nicht mit der "normalen" Sprache vermischen.
> Viele machen das aber. Die nutzen dann die gleichen Abkürzungen wie beim Whatsapp tippen.
> Echt erschreckend.


Mündliche Sprache ist etwas anderes, das ist jeder schlampig, und sei es oft aus zeitökonomischen Gründen. Außerdem kann man entweder nachfragen oder man weiß trotzdem um was es geht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Sprache muss sich verändern, sie muss sich weiter entwickeln und neue Wege beschreiten. Dabei darf das Alte aber nicht außer Acht gelassen werden.
> Schlimm finde ich, wenn angelsächsische Sprachgebräuche ins Deutsche einfließen, wie "das macht Sinn", was nun mal falsch ist.
> Aber das wird inzwischen überall so verwendet. Man hat eine direkte Übersetzung einfach so übernommen, anstatt die eigene Sprache zu pflegen.


Doch, ich finde das zwanghafte Festhalten an "Traditionen" falsch. Das werfe ich dir nicht vor, aber manche verstehen nicht dass es zu keinem Zeitpunkt bisher die "eine" Sprache gegeben hat, die irgendwo festgelegt wird. Dazu ist die Sprache einfach von zu vielen Faktoren abhängig und beeinflussbar. 
Was ist daran schlimm? Das Englische besitzt sehr viele Wörter mit französischem Ursprung, und deutsche sowieso. 
"Das macht Sinn" ist eigentlich Umgangssprache, aber es wird halt irgendwann zur Standardsprache. Genauso wie damals Englisch vereinfacht wurde, Endungen einfach weggelassen wurde und so weiter, genau das passiert in allen Sprachen die nicht ausschließlich schriftlich sind. Das ist nicht schlecht oder sonstwas, sondern natürlich. Und ob man nun sagt "das ergibt Sinn", oder "es macht Sinn", alle wissen was gemeint ist. In einem akademischen Paper oder einem formellen Brief nutzt man "makes sense" sowieso nicht, ergo ist auch das egal. 
"Something makes a lot of sense", da wäre die korrekte Übersetzung "Das ergibt eine Menge Sinn", und das wäre idiomatisches Englisch. Allerdings ist auch das für sehr sehr viele Leute völlig uninteressant, und Dolmetscher können das sowieso richtig übersetzen. Ob ich es nun umgangssprachlich übersetze oder völlig korrekt, ist in den allermeisten Fällen völlig nebensächlich, der Sinn bleibt unverändert. 
Früher wäre so eine Übersetzung nicht möglich gewesen, heute schon, ein schönes Beispiel für die Veränderungen in der Sprache. 
Was nützt es dir die "eigene Sprache zu pflegen"? Nichts, in den meisten Fällen ist es einfach nicht ökonomisch. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist der Anglizismus, wenn überall mitten in deutschen Sätzen plötzlich diese versnobt klingenden, englischen Begriffe auftauchen.
> Das mag bei Wörtern wie "Profiling" oder Begriffe aus der Informatik ja noch durchgehen (weil es dafür ja häufig keine deutsche Entsprechung gibt) aber wenn dann mit so Wörtern wie "kidswear", "Fullfillment" oder "Moonshine-Tarif" geworben wird, könnte einem die Galle hochkommen.


Was ist daran so schlimm? Ich traue mich zu wetten dass solche Begriffe sicher eine Daseinsberechtigung haben, und sei es nur wegen der verstärkten Werbewirkung. Und die Werbeindustrie nutzt sehr oft Hilfe von Linguisten. Moonshine-Tarif bleibt eher hängen als Mondschein-Tarif. Warum? Weil es außergewöhnlicher klingt. Und hier außergewöhnlich bitte nicht als "besser" interpretieren. Wird sind trotz allem anscheinend noch von so viel "deutscher" Sprache umgeben, dass uns Anglizismen eher auffallen und im Gedächtnis bleiben.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Schlechter Versuch. Die Moderne wird im Geschichtsunterricht kaum behandelt und an unseren Staatsprinzipien hat sich auch nach der Wiedervereinigung wenig geändert.
> Das gilt eigentlich für fast alle Bereiche, die in der historischen Vergangenheit liegen. Primärquellen ändern sich nicht.
> Auf dieses ständig relativierende Subjektivgequatsche lasse ich mich hier nicht ein.


Die Fragestellung an die Primärquellen kann sich aber ändern, und dadurch können sowohl die Quelle selbst, als auch gewisse Ereignisse, in einem anderen Lich dargestellt werden. 
Außerdem gibts für jeden Quellentyp eine andere Herangehensweise, und da wünsche ich dir viel Spaß das im Detail im Unterricht zu behandeln. 
Und doch, Primärquellen ändern sich sehr wohl. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das merkst du gut, wenn wieder irgendwo sinnlose Stellen geschaffen werden, damit irgendwelche Leute irgendwo geparkt werden können, damit sie nicht herummaulen.
> Die werden dann in der Regel immer in angelsächsisch dargestellt.
> Und im Supermarkt steht dass das Schild mit "Sale" oder "Weekend sale".


Und auch hier wieder, die Werbeindustrie hat sich etwas dabei gedacht. 
Sale findest du auch im Duden, ist nämlich ein Substantiv und maskulin. Wieso sollte man auch "Preisreduzierung bei Produkten" schreiben, wenn Sale auch jeder versteht?^^


----------

